# Eldorado froglets



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

From SNDF spring 2009 imports:

These guys are brick red-orange, not gold-orange. They also continue to have the awesome black pepper flecking / dash marks when they grow up.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

more:


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

last one:

This one does look a little more orange but out of 6, most are the reddish orange.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Phil, those are beauties.

Enjoying the snow?!
I think not.

John


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very Nice !


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome, great shots!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They look good Phil.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

sweet frogs!!!!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

FnckingAwsome is all I have to say!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

how many different pums are you up to now?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

By far the most exotic looking Eldo's I have seen yet! Nothing like my bright orange ones.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys....glad you like them. They are large size for a Pumilio.

Nate, I currently have:

ElDorados
Caucheros
Rio Guarumos
Orange Bastimentos


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

MD_Frogger said:


> By far the most exotic looking Eldo's I have seen yet! Nothing like my bright orange ones.


They are uncommon looking, I agree. They look a little Bri Bir -ish.

Too bad we can't even consider talking locales on these guys - no idea 

I Almost sold my breeding pair at Hamburg....they were there in a deli cup, but I'm glad I hung on to them. The flecking is unusual.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

All I can say is wow! Where in the world did you find eldo's like that!?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

When the adults laid eggs, how many did they lay at one time? I just had my eldorados lay their first batch of eggs since I have had them and I counted 13.  I was very surprised at how many there were. Good looking frogs you got! Are the adults orange? Got any pics?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

13 eggs is a big clutch.

I've had 6 thru 10 or 11. Average about 8.

The adults are big....huge for Pumilio. Def much bigger than the island morphs. The adults are dark orange, not light gold / orange like most Eldo's.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

wow very nice looking frogs I especially like the frog in the first pic


----------



## jewrigh1 (May 1, 2009)

"I will also be updating the below thread with Cauchero and some cool yellowish green Rio Guarumo froglet pics".......

Lets see em


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Phil, what heppened to the Bri Bri you had?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> Phil, what heppened to the Bri Bri you had?


Long story....I'll tell you at Scotts....


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

They look awesome Phil! Remember the three tads I raised on my own by feeding them eggs from 1.2.0 Golden El dorado group. They are doing AWESOME and they look just like your red El DOrados froglets. There parents are from 09 import also. I have a couple pictures of two of them, the third one is in hiding.


This one is BRIGHT RED









A belly shot of another one









The same frog as the second picture


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice!

I have 2 other Eldos that look exactly like the second frog you have pictured.

That red one almost has spots like a Basti. Interesting.

They are somewhat variable apparently.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ethin said:


> They look awesome Phil! Remember the three tads I raised on my own by feeding them eggs from 1.2.0 Golden El dorado group. They are doing AWESOME and they look just like your red El DOrados froglets. There parents are from 09 import also. I have a couple pictures of two of them, the third one is in hiding.
> 
> 
> This one is BRIGHT RED
> ...


Nicely done, Ethin.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Nicely done, Ethin.


Thanks Ray! they are froglets from the nice looking red El Dorado female you saw at my house the time you came over. She's taking care of three more tads herself that's about to be oow soon and they look to be heathy (fingers cross).


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jeff C from NYC.......how are those 2 frogs doing? I miss them


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Jeff C from NYC.......how are those 2 frogs doing? I miss them


Doing great Phil. I love these guys


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jeffr said:


> Doing great Phil. I love these guys


Post some pics man


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

1 just before he ran














2


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice !.....


----------

